# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  چرخش عکس

## ali-software

ببینید من چطور می تونم یک عکس را در دور صفحه بچرخونم. لطفا کمک کنید.ممنونم

----------


## noorsoft

منظورتون از دور صفحه بچرخه چیه؟
میشه دقیقتر بگین

----------


## ali-software

یک image or picturebox یک عکس درش گذاشت که این عکس مثل یک توپ توی فرم ما بچرخه

----------


## metalic

یکی میتونه به من بگه که چطوری میشه عکس رو 90 درجه چرخوند؟

----------


## aryasoft2872

این نمونه عکس رو می چرخونه...(فیلتر AA هم روش اجرا می شه)

باید توش یک تغییراتی بدید تا مدام بچرخه....

----------


## mehdizadeh62

سلام
کد ساده که فقط 90 درجه (ساعتگرد یا پادساعتگرد) بچرخونه نیست؟کدی که قابل فهم باشه و بشه توضیح دادش

----------


## juggle

با کد های API میشه این کارو به آسونی انجام داد
میگردم و کدشو گیر میارمو برات میزارم

----------


## returnx

فکر کنم شما می تونید از component marquee استفاده کنید.
خودم تاحالا باحاش کار نکردم اما تو کتاب آقای جعفر نژاد قمی هست.

----------


## ayub_coder

اگه الگوریتمش رو دارین منم نیاز دارم ...   مرسی

----------


## ALIMUSAVI1378

اینم کد چرخش 9For x = 0 To 410 Step 1
For y = 0 To 391 Step 1
a = p1.Point(x, y)
p2.PSet (y, x), a
Next y
Next x

----------


## ALIMUSAVI1378

اینم کد چرخش :
For x = 0 To 410 Step 1
For y = 0 To 391 Step 1
a = p1.Point(x, y)
p2.PSet (y, x), a
Next y
Next x

----------

